# Cragars vs. Supremes !



## SHORTDOG99 (Aug 13, 2006)

I am building a Sixties style Ol SKOOL low rider but can't decide between Old School Cragars or Supremes.....What do you guys think? Which look more O.G.?

If you guys have any pics of both style rims on different cars...lets see them!


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

No pix, but Supreme's have the real "OG" look as opposed to the more "hot rod" look of the Cragars.


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 19 2006, 09:33 PM~6002951
> *No pix, but Supreme's have the real "OG" look as opposed to the more "hot rod" look of the Cragars.
> *


yep i agree too! both are cool but go with the supremes


----------



## SHORTDOG99 (Aug 13, 2006)

latest update:

Supremes - 2 Cragars - 0

Anymore opinions out there?


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

supremes :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

i think supremes are better they look more og.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

if your going 60s, go with real Astro Supremes not the chinas


----------



## SHORTDOG99 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a set of Supremes and my friend has a set of 15" Cragars Brand new in the box with caps he will sell me cheap...That is why i posted this. I do agree with you that Supremes look bad ass but after popping in UP IN SMOKE and seeing Cheech's 64 (watch it and you'll see) i started to think about it.....besides everybody i know and everybody you know runs supremes. Check out the movie and let me know what you think afterwards.....should i buy them?


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

go supremes hommie


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

IM TORN , I LIKE THEM BOTH AND BOTH ARE ''OG'' IN MY OPINION


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

astro supremes with the 'A' center cap on them!


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

15" rims are not for lowriders.


----------



## GettinHiC (Oct 5, 2005)

Supremes all the way for the old school look homie.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



Cragars: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

$upremes uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

supremes :thumbsup: 

cragars look like hot rod rims :thumbsdown:


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

go with what avalible at the right price. my boy just put a set of cragar 14nz on his 78 Cutty and it looks great


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

Supremes are more 60s

Cragar SSs are more 70s...


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EastBayRyda925_@Aug 20 2006, 12:21 AM~6003641
> *go supremes hommie
> *


 :thumbsup: x100000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

cragars


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG99_@Aug 20 2006, 03:21 AM~6003638
> *I have a set of Supremes and my friend has a set of 15" Cragars Brand new in the box with caps he will sell me cheap...That is why i posted this. I do agree with you that Supremes look bad ass but after popping in UP IN SMOKE and seeing Cheech's 64 (watch it and you'll see) i started to think about it.....besides everybody i know and everybody you know runs supremes. Check out the movie and let me know what you think afterwards.....should i buy them?
> *


how much you want for the cragars if you buy them???


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

you never said what kinda car you are building?
i like them both but the smallest diameter i have found cragars in is 14 but here is a 62 on cragars 









and here is a 63 on supremes


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i wanted to add that these are pics i found and neither is my car 

ive been looking around for rims for my 64 impala and want to go with either supremes or truspokes (but i cant find truspokes in a 13 either :dunno:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

supremes :thumbsup: ,i remember having a set back in the day way before i could drive sitting in my room,lol


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

i like em both but you definitely see more "OG" pics of cars with crags as opposed to supremes....


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Aug 26 2006, 12:04 AM~6045706
> *i like em both but you definitely see more "OG" pics of cars with crags as opposed to supremes....
> *



i agree......but i love the 13x7 reverse look


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Aug 25 2006, 09:54 PM~6045633
> *i wanted to add that these are pics i found and neither is my car
> 
> ive been looking around for rims for my 64 impala and want to go with either supremes or truspokes (but i cant find truspokes in a 13 either  :dunno:
> *




i dont think they made tru spokes in a 13''. but i could be wrong


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I'd go supremes if you can still find some Astros tell me where, i cant find anything but 5 spoke mags by hotrod companies, similar but not the same.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

petepaulson.com has supreme's but they arn't cheap 
has anyone ordered from here? :dunno:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

moons with fat whites!!!!


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

star wheel company has supremes i belive these guys are also the distributer for mclean us wheel is who makes supremes now


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

supremes fo' sho!


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2005)

if you are reliving the mid 1980s go with the premes....if you want a 60s-70s looks....go crags


----------



## SHORTDOG99 (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 27 2006, 06:46 PM~6055298
> *I'd go supremes if you can still find some Astros tell me where, i cant find anything but 5 spoke mags by hotrod companies, similar but not the same.
> *


Call Ken @ Esajian wheel (310) 320-8882 he hooks it up and has all the good shit. He's at least $100-150 cheaper than everybody else.


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

SUPREMES BABYY!!!  i was feelin them hard to back while ago


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Cragers or Rockets on a 76 Monte.


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

supremes go great with classic lowriders

Cragars go great with Mullets.


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

CRAGARS


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

My Riviera w/Cragars








My Impala on Supremes








I think the Cragars are a little more old school but I love 
Supremes


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

Supremes.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Neither--I say Rockets!

Ant--Looks good man.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

rockets are #1

supremes are #2 to me

then cragars are #3... but all real close

ps - why are we draggin up this topic its old as fuck ahha


----------



## Pirate85 (Apr 19, 2008)

supremes


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

diana ross and the supremes, :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@May 18 2009, 09:08 AM~13919465
> *rockets are #1
> 
> supremes are #2 to me
> ...


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

OG 13" Supremes!


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@May 18 2009, 03:11 PM~13921329
> *OG 13" Supremes!
> *


x2


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

OG supremes were all 14s homies


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

cragers and 520's


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

someone post side by side closeups for comparison of all the torque thrust style wheels.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

CRAGARS AND 5.20S


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 18 2009, 06:09 PM~13925195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Take A guess


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd @ May 18 2009_@ 09:08 AM~13921040
> * why are we draggin up this topic its old as fuck ahha
> *


Its an Oldie But Goodie... :cheesy:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

Cragars were the top of the line in the late 60's and early 70's,Astro Supremes were like wearing Payless shoe's.....they will work but come on.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 21 2009, 12:00 PM~13958832
> *Cragars were the top of the line in the late 60's and early 70's,Astro Supremes were like wearing Payless shoe's.....they will work but come on.
> *



if im not mistaked Supremes cost a nice amount more than cragars back then


----------



## Metty (May 7, 2006)

24" in blades.



Playin' Cragars are gangster if you are making a true 60's ride. but supremes are bad to the bone as well.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Cragers!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@May 21 2009, 02:10 PM~13960222
> *if im not mistaked Supremes cost a nice amount more than cragars back then
> *


your from Wisconsin there for I win :biggrin: seriously,not talking price here,talking the better wheel.Not sure what cost more though


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i just ordered my cragars :biggrin:
i am still deciding if i should order coker 5.20s or go with a radial :dunno:

of corse i love the look of the 5.20 but its a driver not no show car 

any advise from someone that rides or had 5.20s :dunno:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

here is a lil photoshop i did of what the cragars are gonna look like


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Aug 24 2006, 10:05 PM~6037720
> *go with what avalible at the right price. my boy just put a set of cragar 14nz on his 78 Cutty and it looks great
> *


Pics please :worship: :worship:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@May 24 2009, 04:08 PM~13984920
> *Pics please :worship: :worship:
> *


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@May 26 2009, 11:18 AM~14001472
> *
> *




14 x 7 supremes with 5.20 white walls.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

i like them both...... :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 24 2009, 02:59 PM~13984895
> *:thumbsup: i just ordered my cragars :biggrin:
> i am still deciding if i should order coker 5.20s or go with a radial :dunno:
> 
> ...


homie you go with radials your messing up the who look of the rims,its like wearing a tuxito with tennies shoes,they just dont go together,get the cokers keep the old school look :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: i like that tux with tennis shoes :roflmao: 

my dad and brother are telling me just the opposite though 
they just keep telling me i will regret buying bias ply tires 

i am trying to score a set of 175/75/14s :dunno: 
i know they arent 5.20s but atleast they will have that stretched look 
not like the 175/70s (to chunky in my opinion)


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone have either ones for sale want to buy some asap


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

buy them brand new....they still have cragars and surprems new for under $200 each rim...


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

supremes are the ultimate lowrider wheel in my opinion...the first on the block...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i got my cragars from www.summitracing.com 
with lugs and caps they were like $650 to the door :thumbsup:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 29 2009, 02:45 PM~14038537
> *buy them brand new....they still have cragars and surprems new for under $200 each rim...
> *


I would but just want some other wheels to roll while my other ones get restored


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

i have a set of 4 14x6 reversed rockets complete with tires and caps for $175 o.b.o they have rust and some chrome peeling in the center


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

I thought this Vid would go good in this topic


----------



## 66KAYNE (Mar 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 1 2009, 03:33 PM~14063709
> *I thought this Vid would go good in this topic
> 
> 
> ...


BAD VIDEO "HEY SAUL THEY GOT PICS OF THE INSIDE OF YOUR RIDES" ANYBODY KNOW THE NAME OF THE FIRST SONG....


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

orale i see alot ofmy goodies come out :biggrin: nice video who made it????


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 1 2009, 03:33 PM~14063709
> *I thought this Vid would go good in this topic
> 
> 
> ...



Very kool lilttle video...who ever did it hits here & the LBCC message board...Nice job!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

GTG 54 Bel Air :0


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 1 2009, 06:24 PM~14065999
> *orale i see alot ofmy goodies come out :biggrin: nice video who made it????
> *


i kno i was just bout to say that...my donut wheels on it too


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66KAYNE_@Jun 1 2009, 04:41 PM~14065004
> *BAD VIDEO "HEY SAUL THEY GOT PICS OF THE INSIDE OF YOUR RIDES" ANYBODY KNOW THE NAME OF THE FIRST SONG....
> *


ordinary guy..joe baatan


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 1 2009, 08:49 PM~14067796
> *i kno i was just bout to say that...my donut wheels on it too
> *


 :cheesy: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 1 2009, 08:50 PM~14067812
> *ordinary guy..joe baatan
> *


i knew the name of the song just forgot the name of the singer :uh:


----------



## 66KAYNE (Mar 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 1 2009, 09:50 PM~14067812
> *ordinary guy..joe baatan
> *


THANX NEWSTYLE66 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66KAYNE (Mar 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 1 2009, 10:55 PM~14068662
> *i knew the name of the song just forgot the name of the singer :uh:
> *


THANX HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

SUPREMES! on my shit


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

supremes


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: cragars


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

scrub the white's and drop it


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

The O in OG stands for original. Astro's =OG. Allied Supremes.= Not OG. Og Cragers and Moons been sitting unders lows for 40 years strong. 







Lovin the foe on cragers!!!!!!!!


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 1 2009, 02:33 PM~14063709
> *I thought this Vid would go good in this topic
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU SEE THAT 69 IMPALA RIDING DOWN THE STREET DROPPING HIS CAR WHERE CAN YOU FIND JUST THAT VIDEO IT'S AT 18 SECONDS OF THE VIDEO


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 9 2009, 09:46 PM~14145834
> *DID YOU SEE THAT 69 IMPALA RIDING DOWN THE STREET DROPPING HIS CAR WHERE CAN YOU FIND JUST THAT VIDEO IT'S AT 18 SECONDS OF THE VIDEO
> *


ANYBODY


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 10 2009, 05:03 PM~14153525
> *ANYBODY
> *


 :dunno: 
Not sure about that 1 but here is a old school 69 Impala Vid to hold you over :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

That video of the 69 laying was from Sunday driver. A documentary on Compton Majestics.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jun 10 2009, 06:17 PM~14154249
> *That video of the 69 laying was from Sunday driver. A documentary on Compton Majestics.
> *


YEAH I KNOW I SEEN IT ON THERE BUT I WOULD THINK THERE WAS A WHOLE VIDEO OF THAT


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967+Jun 9 2009, 08:46 PM~14145834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that car is named KING ORCHID from IMPERIALS C.C.


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

Can anyone point out a place where they still carry OG Supremes!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> Can anyone point out a place where they still carry OG Supremes!! Thanks in advance!
> [/quotE


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 11 2009, 11:43 AM~14161197
> *that car is named KING ORCHID from IMPERIALS C.C.
> *


i like that old school impala


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

It seems like all those old skool classics had IMPERIALS plaques.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jun 11 2009, 06:57 PM~14165299
> *It seems like all those old skool classics had IMPERIALS plaques.
> *


"THEM" since 65


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 11 2009, 05:49 PM~14164750
> *i like that old school impala
> *


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

> > Can anyone point out a place where they still carry OG Supremes!! Thanks in advance!
> > [/quotE
> 
> 
> UH...ok?!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

rockets.....
http://greensboro.craigslist.org/pts/1215127042.html


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## d_49chevycar (Jan 7, 2008)

Supremes All The Way


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 11 2009, 09:04 PM~14166603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BRO THANKS


----------



## Platinum63 (Jun 11, 2008)

Anybody got a new set of SUPREMES!!! or no where to get them from? PM me with info


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jun 11 2009, 06:57 PM~14165299
> *It seems like all those old skool classics had IMPERIALS plaques.
> *


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 24 2009, 03:02 PM~13984908
> *here is a lil photoshop i did of what the cragars are gonna look like
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Need to bring the old skool style back all together. Cragers to lakes baby! With sexual healing on the side window.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

cragars 14/7 reverse


----------



## Rivi Roller (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Platinum63_@Jun 18 2009, 02:04 PM~14230222
> *Anybody got a new set of SUPREMES!!! or no where to get them from? PM me with info
> *


 i ordered a set from petepaulsen cost a little over 700 shipped to my door in mississauga. even came with bullet centers lugs and washers.


----------



## Platinum63 (Jun 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivi Roller_@Jun 20 2009, 03:46 PM~14248268
> *i ordered a set from petepaulsen cost a little over 700 shipped to my door in mississauga. even came with bullet centers lugs and washers.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: How long does shipping take???


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Phat6Deuce_@Jun 11 2009, 03:17 PM~14163861
> *Can anyone point out a place where they still carry OG Supremes!!  Thanks in advance!
> *


i doubt your gonna find original astro supremes. might have to go with one of the repops. which are better built anyways


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 26 2009, 03:22 PM~14308907
> *i doubt your gonna find original astro supremes. might have to go with one of the repops. which are better built anyways
> *


Thanks 69!!


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 26 2009, 04:22 PM~14308907
> *i doubt your gonna find original astro supremes. might have to go with one of the repops. which are better built anyways
> *


I just sold some but your right new ones are built alot better


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Aug 20 2006, 04:42 AM~6004089
> *15" rims are not for lowriders.
> *


Hey hey now. I dont agree with that there. Its like saying a lowrider must be an Impala. :biggrin: 
















Sitten on 15's yes she lay low and its not an Impala. Is she still a lowrider? :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Jun 26 2009, 11:36 PM~14312365
> *Hey hey now. I dont agree with that there. Its like saying a lowrider must be an Impala. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


My vote rockets for the oog look.


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@May 18 2009, 09:00 AM~13919373
> *Neither--I say Rockets!
> 
> Ant--Looks good man.
> *



Previously I would have said cragars, but I think I have changed my mind since I got a hold of these rockets. DAMN looks like I need to get my hands on a Ford now. TTT


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

NICE COLLECTION :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 9 2009, 03:19 PM~14426252
> *
> NICE COLLECTION :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro thats not the half of it, please dont tell my wife though :no: :h5:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Told you Nic...Straight killing'em!!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

damnit i shoulda bought those rockets... my ford yells at me daily for not doin it, and i slept on em just a lil too long


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

Will 14x7 Cragar SS rub on a 62 impala with skirts? Are they the same offset as 14x7 Daytons? Anybody have a pic of a 62 with cragars and skirts?


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

they have both on this site if anybody is interested btw supremes all the way
http://www.petepaulsen.com/Catalogofwheels/MAIN_WHEELS.htm


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Heres my ride last week, SUPREMES! :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :yes:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Jul 23 2009, 02:04 AM~14557512
> *Heres my ride last week, SUPREMES! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Gracias! I love them, and still gonna get something else for the shows.. but these are good for street use..  



> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 23 2009, 01:36 AM~14557587
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :yes:
> *


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

ASTROS FOR SALE.......
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1287614280.html


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks! I simply love these wheels!  

I hooked up from my Vice Pres of the Car Club.. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jul 23 2009, 09:15 AM~14559332
> *NICE
> *


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

Deep Dish Cragars baby


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: :0 

im loving both those rides :thumbsup:


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

wow that looks so bad ass they look beautiful eurocabi daamn i cant stop staring ready to hit the blvd


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks Saul, means a lot coming from the oldskool wheelman himself  

see you on the the Blvd man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice that look perfect.


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

DAMMM that ride is badass brotha! I love the 3 prong..  :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Eurocabi_@Jul 26 2009, 02:46 PM~14586398
> *Deep Dish Cragars baby
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Sep 4 2006, 03:15 PM~6102336
> *supremes go great with classic lowriders
> 
> Cragars go great with Mullets.
> *


wrong!

craigers are sweet.

with some nice bias-plys they're crazy.

dont get me wrong supreems are cool and i got a set, but i'd trade em for craigers in a heart beat.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eurocabi_@Jul 27 2009, 11:23 AM~14592901
> * Thanks Saul, means a lot coming from the oldskool wheelman himself
> 
> see you on the the Blvd man.  :thumbsup:
> ...


Damn holmes that ride is soooo proper!!

What the tire combo?? Looks really good man....Nice job!


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks all, just trying to learn from the best on here.  

14x8s with 185/70/14 Hankook 714s. 










...and 59 Impala, you obviously aint seen me around, i got a super mullet :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eurocabi_@Jul 27 2009, 10:23 AM~14592901
> * Thanks Saul, means a lot coming from the oldskool wheelman himself
> 
> see you on the the Blvd man.  :thumbsup:
> ...


STILL CANT STOP LOOKIN  :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66KAYNE_@Jun 1 2009, 04:41 PM~14065004
> *BAD VIDEO "HEY SAUL THEY GOT PICS OF THE INSIDE OF YOUR RIDES" ANYBODY KNOW THE NAME OF THE FIRST SONG....
> *


ordinary guy By Joe Bataan


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eurocabi_@Jul 27 2009, 10:23 AM~14592901
> * Thanks Saul, means a lot coming from the oldskool wheelman himself
> 
> see you on the the Blvd man.  :thumbsup:
> ...


nice !!had some on my 72 impala


----------



## 66KAYNE (Mar 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Jul 27 2009, 11:04 PM~14600631
> *ordinary guy By Joe Bataan
> *


thanx grumpysbird my dad had 2 of those birds back in the day....... :thumbsup:


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

Has anyone run these before? Are they basically the same as Cragars, what are the differences?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Aug 26 2009, 04:49 AM~14884117
> *Has anyone run these before? Are they basically the same as Cragars, what are the differences?
> 
> 
> ...


MAYBE THIS IS THE DIFFERENCE







:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

looking for some cragars


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1343553831.htm


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

IF THESE ARE CRAGARS DAMM CHEAP....
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1330415198.html
?????
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/1312803408.html
Appliance 14x8 in 
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1337509073.html


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 26 2009, 03:14 AM~14884296
> *MAYBE THIS IS THE DIFFERENCE
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

og rockets.....
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1343859732.html


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 2 2009, 08:13 PM~14964798
> *og rockets.....
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1343859732.html
> *


i want them pm sent rob


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 2 2009, 09:04 PM~14965450
> *i want them pm sent rob
> *


got your pm..... :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Gotta love them Rockets!!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

yup


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 2 2009, 07:13 PM~14964798
> *og rockets.....
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1343859732.html
> *



IF SAUL DONT TAKE THEM ILL TAKE THEM.


----------



## chingon36 (Jan 6, 2009)

my 1957 belair on supremes


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon36_@Sep 3 2009, 11:45 PM~14975977
> *my 1957 belair on supremes
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: 





any more pics?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 3 2009, 07:23 PM~14975107
> *IF SAUL DONT TAKE THEM ILL TAKE THEM.
> *


iam going today to pick them up....they are in phoenix...iam on it.....


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 4 2009, 03:17 AM~14978439
> *iam going today to pick them up....they are in phoenix...iam on it.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 4 2009, 03:17 AM~14978439
> *iam going today to pick them up....they are in phoenix...iam on it.....
> *


GO ROB!!!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 5 2009, 09:38 AM~14988425
> *GO ROB!!!
> *


GOT THEM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

niceeeeee


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

my dart and fifth avenue on 13x7 supremes


----------



## 65_impalow (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 5 2009, 04:48 PM~14990871
> *GOT THEM :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sweet!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i dig those rockets


----------



## RetroSpeed (Sep 30, 2011)

*13 inch Cragars*

My 1963 Ranchero on 13 inch Cragars and 5.20s


----------

